# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dy zemra te bashkuara

## [Perla]

*Te bashkuara dy zemra s'tremben, gjithe te keqiat i largojne !*

Dashuria eshte burimi i forces per çdo shpirt , çdo qenie te gjalle, eshte ajo per te cilen hap syte çdo mengjes, eshte deshira,lumturia,kenaqesia,qetesia e shpirtit qe kerkon te gjeje fole ne çerdhen e kesaj ndjenje.

Dikush, dikur ka thene : Te duash do te thote te vuash ... pasi asgje ne jete nuk fitohet me lehtesi dhe rendesia e saj kuptohet ne ditet me te veshtira.

Po a eshte e vertete valle ? Mund te jene aq te forta  dy zemra sa gjithcka qe iu kanoset te mundet ta perballojne ne emer te dashurise ?

_Eshte e bukur kur e degjon , por a eshte e mundur ?_

----------


## Apollyon

> eshte ajo per te cilen hap syte çdo mengjes, eshte deshira,lumturia,kenaqesia,qetesia e shpirtit qe kerkon te gjeje fole ne çerdhen e kesaj ndjenje.


Po ne qe skemi rene ne dashuri, na bie mos ti hapim syte ne mengjes?

----------


## Daniel Maker

un mendoj qe dashuria eshte e vetmja gje qe ngren ose e fut ne tok njeriun!munt te jesh kush duash po po nuk dashurove sje gje fare..mund te kesh lek sa te duash po si me thot gjithmone daja "or cun sa te ngroh gruaja vetem soba ja kalon" ne kuptimin qe gocat e rrugve te ngrohin kervatin kurse dashuria zemren..
po mendoj qe eshte nje gje qe cdo njeri interpreton qysh don vet sepse ka kush nuk don te dashurohet pershembull dhe hecen me aventura!
them qe ne emer te dashuris dy zemra mund te perballojn gjen me te veshtir ne bote,qe eshte jeta se tjeret jan vetem probleme dhe problemet jan ber per tu zgjedhur!
pastaj mendoj edhe qe nje njeri i dashuruar eshte dhe me i mir sepse te ndryshon jeten,shef gjera qe perpara nuk mund te mendoje,ben gjera qe nuk mendoje (te shkosh ne kinema me pa nje film romantik me te fejumen qe ne fund thua sme pelqeu po me zor i ke mbajt lotet)..
pa dashuri sjetohet..

----------


## miledi

Cdo gje eshte e bukur ne dashuri ..nese dy zemra jan vertet ndjenja per te mposhtur stuhin dhe celjen lulezimin e mengjeseve..
shuuum e veshtir  te kuptosh ku ndodhet ndjenja  e vertet...

----------


## miledi

ops me falni kam cituar disi me nxitim,gabim frazen:nese dy zemra jan vertet ndjenja per te mposhtur stuhin dhe dy zemra perseri   celin lulezimin e mengjeseve...

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

_Ahhhhh sa mire do ishte sikur dashuria madhe te ishte zgjidhja e te gjitha problemeve qe smbaroje kurre_

----------


## [Perla]

> _Ahhhhh sa mire do ishte sikur dashuria madhe te ishte zgjidhja e te gjitha problemeve qe smbaroje kurre_


Mbase nuk eshte zgjidhja e te gjithave, por zanafila e zgjidhjeve ... !

----------


## bebushja

> Mbase nuk eshte zgjidhja e te gjithave, por zanafila e zgjidhjeve ... !


Do shtoja se e ben me te zgjidhshme cdo situate (se gjen perkrajen dhe mbeshtetjen ke partneri).por jo cdo situat e veshtire e jetes evitohet nga bashkimi i dy zemrave moj PERLA,,,,,,,,jeta ka aq shume te tatpjeta sa dhe dashuria mes dy personave nuk eviton rjedhojat e saj.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Eshte nje titull filmi "L'amore è bello finche dura"---> _Dashuria eshte  e bukur deri sa mbaron_

Nuk eshte se jam plotesisht dakort me kete titull, por duke iu permbajtur ketij e shume gjerave te jetes e te perditshmes, mendoj se njeriu ka plot bukuri qe e bejne ate te hapi syte ne mengjes e qe i japin lumturi per te ecur perpara me deshire...

Dashuria duhet, por s'eshte e thene qe eshte plotesimi yne konkret: ci vuole ben altro...

----------


## SaS

> Do shtoja se e ben me te zgjidhshme cdo situate (se gjen perkrajen dhe mbeshtetjen ke partneri).por jo cdo situat e veshtire e jetes evitohet nga bashkimi i dy zemrave moj PERLA,,,,,,,,jeta ka aq shume te tatpjeta sa dhe dashuria mes dy personave nuk eviton rjedhojat e saj.


dakort me gjysmen e postimit !!! 
varet nga deshira qe kane keto dy zemra qe ti evitojne edhe ato situata qe u duken te pashpresa ne dukje !!! por njeriu eshte shume lepur ne disa raste kshu qe me mire preferon ti thote partnerit kaq ishte se sa te provojne ti kalojne keto situata te pashpresa !!! aty ku dashuria eshte e shendoshe edhe baza ose mundesi per ti kaluar edhe ato situata eshte e shendoshe !!!

----------


## [Perla]

> Do shtoja se e ben me te zgjidhshme cdo situate (se gjen perkrajen dhe mbeshtetjen ke partneri).por jo cdo situat e veshtire e jetes evitohet nga bashkimi i dy zemrave moj PERLA,,,,,,,,jeta ka aq shume te tatpjeta sa dhe dashuria mes dy personave nuk eviton rjedhojat e saj.


Jam dakort hon , por pyete njehere veten ... A nuk do ndiheshe me e forte nqs do kishe mbeshtjetjen e nje tjeter zemre , asnjehere s'do te ishe vetem, do kishe dike qe do te flisje si me veten tende. Nuk po them qe dashuria eshte magjia kunder te keqiave, edhe nqs humb e ke njeriun qe do prane , kjo do te thote qe s'ke humbur asgje, pasi ke gjithe boten.

----------


## bebushja

> dakort me gjysmen e postimit !!! 
> varet nga deshira qe kane keto dy zemra qe ti evitojne edhe ato situata qe u duken te pashpresa ne dukje !!! por njeriu eshte shume lepur ne disa raste kshu qe me mire preferon ti thote partnerit kaq ishte se sa te provojne ti kalojne keto situata te pashpresa !!! aty ku dashuria eshte e shendoshe edhe baza ose mundesi per ti kaluar edhe ato situata eshte e shendoshe !!!


SaS po flisja per zemra dhe mendje njerzish jo per te lepurave
Ne jete ka aq shume halle dhe probleme sa nuk do ta dij halli je i dashuruar ti apo jo,,,,, e ne kete pike te hallit nuk ndryshon gje dashuria ,,,apo jo?
Mos e lidh  kuptimin e temes vetem me nje kohe te shkurter te dashurise ne ate fillestaren,sepse kur flasim per bashkim zemrash  me shume mendohet jeta ne cifte  se ajo e lidhjeve kohore ose fillestare.
Dy zemra kuptohen me mire e japin nje zgjidhje me te sakte te problemit te lindur ne cift(familje) por jo gjithmon vlen vetem  kjo,,,,dashuria zbute inate ul tensione jep shone apo varjante me te arsyshme per qellimin e perbashket ,por jo cdo here eshte zgjidhja e problemit te lindur mes 2 zemrave,,,Ka probleme te tilla sado te duash nje person  me ate veprim qe ai ka bere eshte i papranushem llogjikisht per te qendruar bashk,prandaj nuk duhet pare kaq ngushte qendrimi i 2 zemrave ndaj problemit hallit apo fatkeqesis,tragjedise qe ndodh ne cifte ,,,ndonjehere ndjenja eshte pake per te zgjidhur problemin.

----------


## SaS

> SaS po flisja per zemra dhe mendje njerzish jo per te lepurave
> Ne jete ka aq shume halle dhe probleme sa nuk do ta dij halli je i dashuruar ti apo jo,,,,, e ne kete pike te hallit nuk ndryshon gje dashuria ,,,apo jo?
> Mos e lidh  kuptimin e temes vetem me nje kohe te shkurter te dashurise ne ate fillestaren,sepse kur flasim per bashkim zemrash  me shume mendohet jeta ne cifte  se ajo e lidhjeve kohore ose fillestare.
> Dy zemra kuptohen me mire e japin nje zgjidhje me te sakte te problemit te lindur ne cift(familje) por jo gjithmon vlen vetem  kjo,,,,dashuria zbute inate ul tensione jep shone apo varjante me te arsyshme per qellimin e perbashket ,por jo cdo here eshte zgjidhja e problemit te lindur mes 2 zemrave,,,Ka probleme te tilla sado te duash nje person  me ate veprim qe ai ka bere eshte i papranushem llogjikisht per te qendruar bashk,prandaj nuk duhet pare kaq ngushte qendrimi i 2 zemrave ndaj problemit hallit apo fatkeqesis,tragjedise qe ndodh ne cifte ,,,ndonjehere ndjenja eshte pake per te zgjidhur problemin.


patjeter patjeter qe jam dakort me ty ne kete pike !!! vecse do shtoja se nuk ke kapur thelbin qe kam shkruajtur une !!! ne asnje rresht te atij citimi qe me ke bere nuk kam permendur bashkimin e zemrave si zgjidhje !!! vetem kete ske kapur qe eshte thelbi !!! gjithsesi jam dakort ne teresi me postimin tend !!!

----------


## Clauss

Dy zemra të bashkuara janë si 2 shufrat e Skënderbeut: mundin turqit.

----------


## xfiles

> *Te bashkuara dy zemra s'tremben, gjithe te keqiat i largojne !*
> 
> Dashuria eshte burimi i forces per çdo shpirt , çdo qenie te gjalle, eshte ajo per te cilen hap syte çdo mengjes, eshte deshira,lumturia,kenaqesia,qetesia e shpirtit qe kerkon te gjeje fole ne çerdhen e kesaj ndjenje.
> 
> Dikush, dikur ka thene : Te duash do te thote te vuash ... pasi asgje ne jete nuk fitohet me lehtesi dhe rendesia e saj kuptohet ne ditet me te veshtira.
> 
> *Po a eshte e vertete valle ? Mund te jene aq te forta  dy zemra sa gjithcka qe iu kanoset te mundet ta perballojne ne emer te dashurise ?*
> 
> _Eshte e bukur kur e degjon , por a eshte e mundur ?_


Pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
vetem se duhet te kete dashuri, sinqeritet dhe vullnet te mire nga te DYJA PALET.

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> *Te bashkuara dy zemra s'tremben, gjithe te keqiat i largojne !*
> 
> Dashuria eshte burimi i forces per çdo shpirt , çdo qenie te gjalle, eshte ajo per te cilen hap syte çdo mengjes, eshte deshira,lumturia,kenaqesia,qetesia e shpirtit qe kerkon te gjeje fole ne çerdhen e kesaj ndjenje.
> 
> Dikush, dikur ka thene : Te duash do te thote te vuash ... pasi asgje ne jete nuk fitohet me lehtesi dhe rendesia e saj kuptohet ne ditet me te veshtira.
> 
> Po a eshte e vertete valle ? Mund te jene aq te forta  dy zemra sa gjithcka qe iu kanoset te mundet ta perballojne ne emer te dashurise ?
> 
> _Eshte e bukur kur e degjon , por a eshte e mundur ?_


Po, vetem nese kto dy zemra ndjejn njejt per njera-tjetren. Ndryshe, s'ka gjasa qe kto dy zemra te mos tremben dhe te munden ta perballojn cdo te keqe, mbase dashuria esht e brisht "fragile", me nje fjal te vetme e afron dhe e largon.

Pra, nese zemrat ndjejn njejt s'mundet askush t'i ndaj, vec Nje Zot.

----------


## INFINITY©

> *patjeter patjeter qe jam dakort me ty* ne kete pike !!! vecse do shtoja se nuk ke kapur thelbin qe kam shkruajtur une !!! ne asnje rresht te atij citimi qe me ke bere nuk kam permendur bashkimin e zemrave si zgjidhje !!! vetem kete ske kapur qe eshte thelbi !!! *gjithsesi jam dakort ne teresi me postimin tend* !!!


* Andi me kenaqe hon sa kam qesh 
Ja paske mare doren tani se si i thuhet goces qe ne fakt s'je dakord: Jam dakord, ne fakt s'jam dakord hic, dua s'dua jam dakord.  (j/k)

Dy zemra te bashkuara te japin shume force dhe lumturi, dhe mund te arrish shume gjera. POR nuk jane vetem ato zemra qe te bejne te arrish gjithcka, ka shume me teper ne ate mes. Ka shume njerez qe nuk e kane gjetur ate zemer tjeter dhe perseri ju bejne balle dhe arrijne shume ne jete. 

Dikush tha se dashuria te ben te vuash, por shume njerez mendojne se nje dashuri tamam nuk duhet te shkaktoje dhimbje.*

----------


## Prodigious

> * Andi me kenaqe hon sa kam qesh 
> Ja paske mare doren tani se si i thuhet goces qe ne fakt s'je dakord: Jam dakord, ne fakt s'jam dakord hic, dua s'dua jam dakord.  (j/k)
> 
> Dy zemra te bashkuara te japin shume force dhe lumturi, dhe mund te arrish shume gjera. POR nuk jane vetem ato zemra qe te bejne te arrish gjithcka, ka shume me teper ne ate mes. Ka shume njerez qe nuk e kane gjetur ate zemer tjeter dhe perseri ju bejne balle dhe arrijne shume ne jete. 
> 
> Dikush tha se dashuria te ben te vuash, por shume njerez mendojne se nje dashuri tamam nuk duhet te shkaktoje dhimbje.*


Une mendoj se ata njerez qe nuk jane te dashuruar apo martuar e qe nuk kane as familje ata pustojne boten. Mos qeshni mos qeshni se kam nje rast konkret per kete. Adolf Hitler. Mos fol se ske ca te flasesh jo per gje.  :qetesi:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Une mendoj se ata njerez qe nuk jane te dashuruar apo martuar e qe nuk kane as familje ata pustojne boten. Mos qeshni mos qeshni se kam nje rast konkret per kete. Adolf Hitler. Mos fol se ske ca te flasesh jo per gje.


Hitleri ka pas dashnoren e vet Eva Braun qe e ka pas dashur shume dhe nuk e nderronte me asnje megjithese kishte mundesi ta bente....
Per dijenine tende u martua me Even nje dite perpara se te vdiste...
Keshtu mos fol ti se nuk ke ca flet.... 
Hahahahahahhahahah


Po deshe te mesosh me shume per te me thuaj te te nis Mein Kampf qe te kuptosh ca e bente me te vertete hero kete njeri...

PAS CDO BURRI TE MADH FSHIHET NJE GRUA E MADHE....

----------


## SaS

> Une mendoj se ata njerez qe nuk jane te dashuruar apo martuar e qe nuk kane as familje ata pustojne boten. Mos qeshni mos qeshni se kam nje rast konkret per kete. Adolf Hitler. Mos fol se ske ca te flasesh jo per gje.


injorance nuk eshte mos dish prodigy, injorance esht mos pyesesh per ate qe qe nuk di !!!sic ka thene edhe force-i me ashper pak me lart informohu edhe pastaj shprehu  :buzeqeshje:  tejk ker men !!!

----------

